# Things to do in Dublin that dont' include booze!



## muffin1973 (24 Apr 2010)

Guys

Apart from the cinema/theatre, anyone know of nights out that myself and my husband could have that don't include booze.  New departure for us so a bit clueless as to what we can do...?

Suggestion of things we could go to that are inexpensive would be great!

M


----------



## RMCF (24 Apr 2010)

A nice walk/cycle?


----------



## GarBow (24 Apr 2010)

RMCF said:


> A nice walk/cycle?


 
For a night out??


----------



## Gulliver1 (24 Apr 2010)

What about good quality restaurants without the wine menu? :d


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Apr 2010)

This is thread is dated and may refer to days out but you may find something in it.


----------



## RMCF (24 Apr 2010)

GarBow said:


> For a night out??



Oops.

At the end of the day, what can you do anywhere for a 'night out'?

Its from a list of going to pub, to a concert, to a play, for a meal, to a class of some sort (like dancing etc), to a comedy show, to an art exhibition, to murder mystery night out. 

Depends what you class as a 'night out'.


----------



## Complainer (24 Apr 2010)

A lot would depend on age, interests etc. You could find a sporting team or activity that interest you both (badminton, tag rugby), or get involved in the local branch of your favourite political party, or start volunteering together for a local charity etc.


----------



## gipimann (24 Apr 2010)

How about the Ghost Bus tour run by Dublin Bus?  Haven't been myself, but reports say it's well worth doing!


----------



## gabsdot (24 Apr 2010)

My husband and I don't drink and neither do most of our friends and family. There are loads of things to do without alcohol
Cinema
Theatre
A nice meal
Bowling
dinner party
Comedy club
A concert

The ghost bus tour is great BTW


----------



## muffin1973 (26 Apr 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone 

M


----------



## NorfBank (26 Apr 2010)

Have a look here.

Facebook group, things to do in Dublin on the dry.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=112969142051871&v=wall


----------



## niceoneted (26 Apr 2010)

Also check out www.entertainment.ie.


----------

